# Auger bit storage?



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I'm trying to tidy up the service van a little better and one of my challenges is keeping the dozen or so auger bits organized. 

Something like the steel cases that Milwaukee right angle drills used to come with would be perfect but of course they are not made anymore. It needs to be at least 20" inside. 

Anyone have any good ideas or can share how they organize theirs?

Thank you, John.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

People still use auger bits?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> People still use auger bits?


Yep... Got a few and let me tell you they do come in handy.

I get the Bosch ones, cause they make better stuff, and they come in plastic cases. I just keep them in the plastic cases to protect the bits. 

I have one of those floor mounted storage units with the pull out drawers. I keep the long augers in there. That pull out drawer is basically all tools, so it is divided up into sections, and the augers are in the bits section. All the other bits are in canvas bags according to type.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

99cents said:


> People still use auger bits?


Am I a dinosaur? should I be using a better product? 

I do a lot of old work in old houses. 

John


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> People still use auger bits?


We have a 1" auger we use with a corded hole hawg drill for drilling studs. That things a beast. Try using a battery drill with a spade bit through a triple or quad stud near a window (sometimes its 7 studs... but that's once in a blue moon).

ETA: 
OP, we store ours in a drawer in the van. If you don't have a drawer, I know some that use a bucket to keep them upright.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JohnJ65 said:


> Am I a dinosaur? should I be using a better product?
> 
> I do a lot of old work in old houses.
> 
> John


I use Daredevils and an extension, if necessary.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> We have a 1" auger we use with a corded hole hawg drill for drilling studs. That things a beast. Try using a battery drill with a spade bit through a triple or quad stud near a window (sometimes its 7 studs... but that's once in a blue moon).
> 
> ETA:
> OP, we store ours in a drawer in the van. If you don't have a drawer, I know some that use a bucket to keep them upright.
> ...


That definitely is a disadvantage with Daredevils. An auger bit expels chips as you drill. With a spade bit, aything more than a double stud and you need to back out the bit to clean out the hole a few times.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

JohnJ65 said:


> Am I a dinosaur? should I be using a better product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are drilling holes all day say like drilling out a house then use an auger bit. In a remodel or a small job where you drill fewer holes a daredevil auger in a cordless is the way to go. Any rough wood or wood with nails I think an auger bit works better. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

99cents said:


> I use Daredevils and an extension, if necessary.


You must do really small jobs ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We had a contract to do the common area in apartment buildings. The joists ran across the hallways so we drilled thousands of holes. The Datedevils won over the augers, no question. That was in fresh spruce, however, and we drilled where it was free of nails and screws.

If a Daredevil hits a nail, it’s done. Throw it away, grab a new one.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> We had a contract to do the common area in apartment buildings. The joists ran across the hallways so we drilled thousands of holes. The Datedevils won over the augers, no question. That was in fresh spruce, however, and we drilled where it was free of nails and screws.
> 
> If a Daredevil hits a nail, it’s done. Throw it away, grab a new one.



For studs and longer spacing between framing members you will never outdoor a Greenlee nail eater auger with a daredevil. In close framing -- yes they work better cause they work with cordless drills . A corded hawg and a 18" or longer auger is the fastest thing going. As long as it's sharp.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> I'm trying to tidy up the service van a little better and one of my challenges is keeping the dozen or so auger bits organized.
> 
> Something like the steel cases that Milwaukee right angle drills used to come with would be perfect but of course they are not made anymore. It needs to be at least 20" inside.
> 
> ...


A Chuck E. Cheese custom auger bit storage bin attachment is the best way mankind has developed for storing auger bits. Very limited supply of those however........


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> As long as it's sharp.


You can say that again. Boss really screwed one up one day and tried sharpening it... the cutting edge was not cutting. There was a high spot right behind the cutting edge. After he tried drilling a hole I gave up on, he finally bought a new one. It would have been faster to burn the building down to get through the stud...

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> For studs and longer spacing between framing members you will never outdoor a Greenlee nail eater auger with a daredevil. In close framing -- yes they work better cause they work with cordless drills . A corded hawg and a 18" or longer auger is the fastest thing going. As long as it's sharp.


That was the auger bit we tested against. The Daredevils were better but we did go through quite few of them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I buy a new one around every third house I wire. They are like 28 bucks or so. 
Way worth it in labor savings . And less back pain at the end of the day.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> For studs and longer spacing between framing members you will never outdoor a Greenlee nail eater auger with a daredevil. In close framing -- yes they work better cause they work with cordless drills . A corded hawg and a 18" or longer auger is the fastest thing going. As long as it's sharp.


Like.... Corners, studs 4-6 deep, through a top plate and into the second story, through beamed out bottom plates.... 

I like my Bosch Daredevil bits, but they have their limitations, unless of course you are using their Daredevil Auger bits like me!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-D...Wo__wNNiMPBhfE2cg0RoC7CUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I like Wood Owl bits. They have three flutes, cut fast, and do pretty well hitting nails. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> Something like the steel cases that Milwaukee right angle drills used to come with would be perfect but of course they are not made anymore. It needs to be at least 20" inside.


How about a sawzall case? It is long and narrow like you need.


99cents said:


> People still use auger bits?


Yup. While I use daredevils in impact guns for a dozen or two holes, I use augers in drills when I got a lot more holes to drill. They work much better when there could be nails.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Use short pieces of 1.25" PVC strapped to the back door of the van to holster augers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Use short pieces of 1.25" PVC strapped to the back door of the van to holster augers.


I have been thinking about doing this for all of my long bits. I don’t have glass in my back door but I could still put those cages that they make to protect the glass. Then I can attach pipe to that cage.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I have Milwaukee, Greenlee and recently bought a few Wood Owl bits. 

The Wood owls cut a very clean hole, I got the ones that are made to cut nails but have not put them to the test yet.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

HackWork said:


> How about a sawzall case? It is long and narrow like you need.
> 
> Do you happen to know of a case that is not moulded inside for the tool like the old steel cases? If so thats the ticket.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

*Wood Auger Storage*

I use an old Black & Decker saw case for my augers, self feed bits, extensions, extra hole saws and arbors. I don't do a lot of wood boring, but when I do, the whole kit travels nicely in a single pack. Enough tooling to cover any contingency. Similar to this one.












Many other models can be found here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...l+case.TRS0&_nkw=metal+tool+case&_sacat=20788


This one looks ideal. No dividers to cut out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> Do you happen to know of a case that is not moulded inside for the tool like the old steel cases? If so thats the ticket.


Here is one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-...:nuEAAOSwKwhcKX8o:sc:USPSPriority!07070!US!-1

Just go to eBay and search for "sawzall case" or similar. You can find people selling the metal case with a sawzall and blades for $50 :biggrin:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I use a composite tool box with a tray. Hole saws in the bottom, augers, arbors and extensions in the tray.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would have to have a LOT of auger bits before I'd give them a whole sawzall case of space on the truck. 

I keep just one shorter one on the truck for nail eating situations, but if I kept them on the truck I might try and find a tool rollup like they use for wrenches, chisels, lathe tools, etc. It might be hard finding one big enough but that would be ideal. If you can keep the bits from rolling around bumping into each other that keeps them in good shape.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

splatz said:


> ...a whole sawzall case of space...


You should lobby to have that added to both SI and American standard units of measure.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Haven't read the thread but I like when the bits come in the tubes. Good for storage, they're protected and they stay orderly.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

PVC pipe of the appropriate size and cap it off with a threaded plumbing fitting. You can even put a T fitting in to tie couple different augers together if you had a couple different drills that you used depending on circumstance.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I would have to have a LOT of auger bits before I'd give them a whole sawzall case of space on the truck.


 I agree. 



> I keep just one shorter one on the truck for nail eating situations


 That's not enough. You need 3 or 4 standard length ones (6"?), one stubby, and one really long one (16 or 18"?).

Then you will be good, like me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You should go to Cabela’s. Even if they don’t have anything (they probably will), it’s a cool store to wander around.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You should go to Cabela’s. Even if they don’t have anything (they probably will), it’s a cool store to wander around.


They have lots of cool tackle boxes and storage containers, but most of it is not rugged enough for our type of use, especially heavy things like larger bits.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> They have lots of cool tackle boxes and storage containers, but most of it is not rugged enough for our type of use, especially heavy things like larger bits.


Their house brand tackle boxes are good for small parts. I use their soft sided coolers as padded tool and gear bags. They’re rugged and cheap when they go on sale, which is often.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Their house brand tackle boxes are good for small parts. I use their soft sided coolers as padded tool and gear bags. They’re rugged and cheap when they go on sale, which is often.


For some stuff I can see it. I have some of their tackle boxes for things like small lighting parts. But that is not used everyday. if it was, the plastic would get brittle and crack after being used often.

For heavy bits and stuff, I don't think they are rugged enough. They have these pretty cool tackle boxes with drawers in the front which would be great for all my drill bits. I could sort the augers, holesaws, pilots, spades, etc. etc. But once full I doubt the drawers would work, at least not for long. And the handle would break if I ever tried to pick it up. :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> For some stuff I can see it. I have some of their tackle boxes for things like small lighting parts. But that is not used everyday. if it was, the plastic would get brittle and crack after being used often.
> 
> For heavy bits and stuff, I don't think they are rugged enough. They have these pretty cool tackle boxes with drawers in the front which would be great for all my drill bits. I could sort the augers, holesaws, pilots, spades, etc. etc. But once full I doubt the drawers would work, at least not for long. And the handle would break if I ever tried to pick it up. :biggrin:


Don’t kid yourself. They have some pretty tough stuff, not just Plano junk. I bought work boots from Cabela’s on clearance. I guess people don’t think about Cabela’s for composite toe boots.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mofos be cray said:


> PVC pipe of the appropriate size and cap it off with a threaded plumbing fitting. You can even put a T fitting in to tie couple different augers together if you had a couple different drills that you used depending on circumstance.



They make glue on caps you know?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This box is perfect for long augers: $9.99



https://www.sears.com/craftsman-22inch-standard-truck-box/p-00965119000P?ef_id=Cj0KCQiAxrbwBRCoARIsABEc9sjJdBeZ4hwdmoiel-6PwTP8yfwh6jPAt87-0gB3_VMQ7eRau1zBcpQaAvbyEALw_wcB:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!8592!3!317813081676!!!g!761465361272!&sid=IDx01192011x000001x1651384780&utm_campaign=9008512&utm_group=62799120429-317813081676&utm_term=pla-761465361272&gclid=Cj0KCQiAxrbwBRCoARIsABEc9sjJdBeZ4hwdmoiel-6PwTP8yfwh6jPAt87-0gB3_VMQ7eRau1zBcpQaAvbyEALw_wcB


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Don’t kid yourself. They have some pretty tough stuff


I'm not kidding myself. I have seen what they have I have been shopping there before you ever even heard of it.

Their stuff is not _that_ rugged. 

I gave my opinion, if you don't like it, figure out what is wrong with you :wink:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Clear tackle boxes used by offshore fishermen are very nice storage containers. They're flat, about 10x18" or more, about 2-3" high.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I like the Craftsman box for less then 10 bucks! I may just order one of those up tonight. 

I did cruise Ebay and was thinking an old sawzall case would work well. The add that said the Milwaukee case was "steampunk" did almost make me pull the trigger! LOL

Thank you very much for the ideas and input. John.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> I like the Craftsman box for less then 10 bucks! I may just order one of those up tonight.
> 
> I did cruise Ebay and was thinking an old sawzall case would work well. The add that said the Milwaukee case was "steampunk" did almost make me pull the trigger! LOL
> 
> Thank you very much for the ideas and input. John.



You're welcome my future Ohio brother!


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> mofos be cray said:
> 
> 
> > PVC pipe of the appropriate size and cap it off with a threaded plumbing fitting. You can even put a T fitting in to tie couple different augers together if you had a couple different drills that you used depending on circumstance.
> ...


Yes they do, but it difficult to access your bit when the cap is glued on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mofos be cray said:


> Yes they do, but it difficult to access your bit when the cap is glued on.


You glue the cap on one end and just slip it on the other.

I've been doing that since they first had PVC pipe.

But if you carry several long augers, now you have all these oversized tubes to handle and store, they fit so much better in a box, the box you keep your RAD in or their own box, less space and easier to carry and keep them together.

First van I ever had for service I had made pvc tubes for way too many things, from bell hanger bits, to levels, etc...it was like pvc hell.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You glue the cap on one end and just slip it on the other.
> 
> I've been doing that since they first had PVC pipe.
> 
> ...


Slipping the cap on means it could come off easier, especially when things shift in a van. 

If you want to make sure that things stay put, his idea of using a threaded plumbing cap is good.

I can't find the picture, but 480sparky used to post his tube with threaded cap that he kept his fish rods in.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Slipping the cap on means it could come off easier, especially when things shift in a van.
> 
> If you want to make sure that things stay put, his idea of using a threaded plumbing cap is good.
> 
> I can't find the picture, but 480sparky used to post his tube with threaded cap that he kept his fish rods in.


Yea, the fish rods are next on the list of items I need to organize. The cloth tube they came in worked for about a year until the bottom sprung a leak. I will probably go with a 1" PVC tube for those. Where I keep them I sometimes find them spewing out the end of my shelves when I open the sliding side door. 

John.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> Yea, the fish rods are next on the list of items I need to organize. The cloth tube they came in worked for about a year until the bottom sprung a leak. I will probably go with a 1" PVC tube for those. Where I keep them I sometimes find them spewing out the end of my shelves when I open the sliding side door.
> 
> John.


I was going to use the PVC tube method, but changed my mind. This might sound silly, but it has worked well for me.

I always have white tape in my service tray so it's always available. White and colored tape does not have the black tar that black tape has so it comes off clean.

I just wrap the sticks on both ends with a couple wraps of white tape and I'm done. They stay neat and organized in a small package, and no trying to find where I left the tube and/or cap.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I find it disturbing that I find this thread interesting. I'll try to get a doctors appointment tomorrow and have my head examined.


Tim


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Slipping the cap on means it could come off easier, especially when things shift in a van.
> 
> If you want to make sure that things stay put, his idea of using a threaded plumbing cap is good.
> 
> I can't find the picture, but 480sparky used to post his tube with threaded cap that he kept his fish rods in.


I've had those tubes for everything from jigsaw blades and sawzall blades to levels and never had a cap fall off.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Never had the problem either. Not sure how you're storing them but if you're hanging them by a hook in a van, that's not advised. No offense intended. Lay them down.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've had those tubes for everything from jigsaw blades and sawzall blades to levels and never had a cap fall off.


But he wants to make sure that things stay put by putting on a screw top like a billion other things.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> Yea, the fish rods are next on the list of items I need to organize. The cloth tube they came in worked for about a year until the bottom sprung a leak. I will probably go with a 1" PVC tube for those. Where I keep them I sometimes find them spewing out the end of my shelves when I open the sliding side door.
> 
> John.


I kept mine in tubes and just laid them in conduit clamps straightened out to a 'J' shape bolted to the front of shelving ends close to the top and bottom.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> But he wants to make sure that things stay put by putting on a screw top like a billion other things.



That screw off cap thing gets to be a pain in the ass real quick and other than for the tubes on top of the van unnecessary.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That screw off cap thing gets to be a pain in the ass real quick and other than for the tubes on top of the van unnecessary.


But he wants it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> But he wants it.


He's young, he'll learn....

I've thrown a tube full of sawzall blades and the end cap stayed on......


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> He's young, he'll learn....
> 
> I've thrown a tube full of sawzall blades and the end cap stayed on......


And I have had sticks fall out because the end cap fell off. Twisting a cap on is no big chore like you make it out to be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> And I have had sticks fall out because the end cap fell off. Twisting a cap on is no big chore like you make it out to be.



I just see no need for it on anything less than 2".


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I just see no need for it on anything less than 2".


But he does.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome my future Ohio brother!


Ohio?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Ohio?



1. I need to live in a dominantly republican state 

2. The liberals running Virginia are satan's spawn

3. I have children and Grandchildren in Ohio

4. Housing and land prices seem damn good

5. The people I've met there are all decent

6. It's easy for me to open a business there and employ said children 


Downside: I will really miss saltwater......


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1. I need to live in a dominantly republican state
> 
> 2. The liberals running Virginia are satan's spawn
> 
> ...


You should try Cali, you would fall in love with SF!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish I had Hax's SEO skills. If I did I could see how many of you googled Chuck E Cheese auger bit holders........... They are super awesome !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> You should try Cali, you would fall in love with SF!



"SF" as in shooting freaks?

As long as that's still illegal I'll avoid cali!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "SF" as in shooting freaks?
> 
> As long as that's still illegal I'll avoid cali!


You would like where I live, lots of hunting, fishing, gun shops, farmers, blue collar types and republicans.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> You would like where I live, lots of hunting, fishing, gun shops, farmers, blue collar types and republicans.



Yeah I probably would enjoy it but it is surrounded by liberalatopia!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah I probably would enjoy it but it is surrounded by liberalatopia!


It's only like that in the bay area and L.A.
The rest is all pretty conservative. The problem is the two megalopolis' make the legislature. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> It's only like that in the bay area and L.A.
> The rest is all pretty conservative. The problem is the two megalopolis' make the legislature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


A lot of Cali isn't much different than most of the Midwest. Same type of people, work, etc. 

When people visit Cali they only see the coast. When the news talks of Cali it only talks about the coast. So, people only see Cali for the coast, not even realizing the millions of people inland that are far closer to Midwest ideals than they are to the left coast ideals.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1. I need to live in a dominantly republican state
> 
> 2. The liberals running Virginia are satan's spawn
> 
> ...



Where in Ohio are you planning on making home?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> Where in Ohio are you planning on making home?


Someplace between Dayton and the Indiana border.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I live in a desert in cali and its fine , Just fine . 

Its also one of the hottest places on earth .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

catsparky1 said:


> I live in a desert in cali and its fine , Just fine .
> 
> Its also one of the hottest places on earth .


 Mojave? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's a nifty idea from one of the guys over at Garage Journal. I wouldn't have thought of this.



rick said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I saw your reply about storing auger bits on electriciantalk and took a guess you'd be a member on GJ also. I'm not an electrician, so I'm not eligible to be a member of electriciantalk. But I do cruise the threads there every now and then to pick up a little knowledge about resi work etc. For each auger bit I have a short length of pvc with a glued cap on one end and the other end with a friction fit cap. I lightly sand the pipe to make it easier to remove the cap. I don't have to be careful tossing them around during transport/use. Because I live in East Texas where it's very humid, I drill holes in each pipe in order to not trap humidity which may lead to rust. I also hit each bit once in a while with clear lacquer for rust protection too.
> 
> Rick



Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "SF" as in shooting freaks?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as that's still illegal I'll avoid cali!


So the only thing that keeps you from shooting people that are different from you is a law hey, very Christian of you. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> Ohio?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

B-Nabs said:


> So the only thing that keeps you from shooting people that are different from you is a law hey, very Christian of you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


That's why we have laws and religion: To attempt to reign in the wilder, more reactionary, animal impulses. It isn't unusual for vastly different groups within a population to have friction. The animals do it, and we're fools because we think we aren't animals.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I don’t know if it’s the best way, or even a good way but I have a large plastic tote that holds a 100’ cord, all my auger bits, various butterfly bits and my hole hawg. That’s just how I’ve done it for 30 years. I used to keep a corded sawzall in it too but for how much sawzalling I do, the M18 is plenty good and the corded one is covered in dust


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> So the only thing that keeps you from shooting people that are different from you is a law hey, very Christian of you.



WOW are we too serious today? 

Somebody piss in your maple syrup?

It's called humor...you do have that in Can-a-duh right?

Or is it illegal as it could possibly offend someone?

*hu·mor*
/ˈ(h)yo͞omər/

noun
*1. the quality of being amusing or comic, especially as expressed in literature or speech.*

"his tales are full of humor"

Similar:
comical aspect
comic side
funny side
comedy
funniness
hilarity
jocularity
absurdity
absurdness
ludicrousness
drollness
facetiousness
satire
irony
Opposite:
seriousness

*2. a mood or state of mind.*

"her good humor vanished"

Similar:
mood
temper
disposition
temperament
frame of mind

*All that said I guess SARCASM based humor would really be out of the question?
*


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> I don’t know if it’s the best way, or even a good way but I have a large plastic tote that holds a 100’ cord, all my auger bits, various butterfly bits and my hole hawg. That’s just how I’ve done it for 30 years. I used to keep a corded sawzall in it too but for how much sawzalling I do, the M18 is plenty good and the corded one is covered in dust


If it ain’t broke, don’t fix it  .


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> WOW are we too serious today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with humour, I just don't think you're funny. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> WOW are we too serious today?
> 
> Somebody piss in your maple syrup?


LMAO




B-Nabs said:


> So the only thing that keeps you from shooting people that are different from you is a law hey, very Christian of you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I guess that’s healthy for you then....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I'm familiar with humour, I just don't think you're funny.


How about me? I'm funny right?



And don't say funny looking!!!! :vs_mad:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> How about me? I'm funny right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have your moments. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I'm familiar with humour, I just don't think you're funny.


Then maybe you need to reread the thread or rethink your position.

Stevie Wonder can see it's sarcastic humor from the get go.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Then maybe you need to reread the thread or rethink your position.
> 
> Stevie Wonder can see it's sarcastic humor from the get go.


Calling people names, and threatening violence, is not humor, IMHO. That kind of talk should probably be kept in the "controversial" section. 

Personally, I think you're closer to "blindness" than those you're criticising. :wink:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Use bungees to strap them down or have some earmuffs.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Then maybe you need to reread the thread or rethink your position.
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Wonder can see it's sarcastic humor from the get go.


I've read enough of your posts over the years to have a pretty good idea of how you feel about people to the left of you on the political spectrum. I also will reiterate that I don't think there is anything funny about the idea of you shooting "freaks" as you call them. You can't expect to get away with saying whatever the heck you want and excusing it as a joke when you get called on it.

I'm not saying you don't have a right to say it, you do, but I also have a right to say I think you're a crappy person for it. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

catsparky1 said:


> I live in a desert in cali and its fine , Just fine .
> 
> Its also one of the hottest places on earth .


You must be by Yermo.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> Calling people names, and threatening violence, is not humor, IMHO. That kind of talk should probably be kept in the "controversial" section.
> 
> Personally, I think you're closer to "blindness" than those you're criticising. :wink:





B-Nabs said:


> I've read enough of your posts over the years to have a pretty good idea of how you feel about people to the left of you on the political spectrum. I also will reiterate that I don't think there is anything funny about the idea of you shooting "freaks" as you call them. You can't expect to get away with saying whatever the heck you want and excusing it as a joke when you get called on it.
> 
> I'm not saying you don't have a right to say it, you do, but I also have a right to say I think you're a crappy person for it.



I think the both of you guys need to lighten up a little bit. Have you ever been out on a real jobsite in your lives?


If you have read my posts for any length of time my sarcasm should be clear for anyone to see.

Maybe I just have a NJ-NY sense of humor....so be it.


This bullchit is already getting out of hand.

Don't like my posts don't read them skip over them.

I think you both need a better grade of hand lotion.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> https://youtu.be/Pfcy15ZUE2c


I think that's wasted on this crowd bro.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

B-Nabs said:


> I've read enough of your posts over the years to have a pretty good idea of how you feel about people to the left of you on the political spectrum. I also will reiterate that I don't think there is anything funny about the idea of you shooting "freaks" as you call them. You can't expect to get away with saying whatever the heck you want and excusing it as a joke when you get called on it.
> 
> I'm not saying you don't have a right to say it, you do, but I also have a right to say I think you're a crappy person for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Why let your feelings get hurt over how someone else talks or thinks is humorous? As long as he isn't actually shooting freaks, you shouldn't let words make your butt hole tingle enough to emote.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Mech, One's in Colorado and the other is from Canada and Liberalism is a mental disorder. 

Now that's kinda funny.............


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think that's wasted on this crowd bro.


This thread is wayyy too much triggered and not enough safe space.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Unca Mech is an old, grumpy bastid...

...and proud of it. 

Carry on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Hey Mech, One's in Colorado and the other is from Canada and Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> 
> Now that's kinda funny.............



Be careful they may get their panties in a knot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> This thread is wayyy too much triggered and not enough safe space.




Well said.

Maybe the admins need to add a 'safe space' forum, no foul words, no politics, no opinions....no sack...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Unca Mech is an old, grumpy bastid...
> 
> ...and proud of it.
> 
> Carry on.


:thumbup:


Best post you've made in a while!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 'safe space' forum, no foul words, no politics, no opinions....no sack...


:vs_laugh:

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I thought SF was Service Factor,...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wardenclyffe said:


> I thought SF was Service Factor,...



It is in electrical terms but in California terms it refers to San Francisco which is a S hit Freely zone.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well said.
> 
> Maybe the admins need to add a 'safe space' forum, no foul words, no politics, no opinions....no sack...


I’d just have to go in there and be an asshole to everyone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I’d just have to go in there and be an asshole to everyone.



From what I see that would be fun and extremely easy to upset them.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

So.... How is the Auger bit storage going ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

dronai said:


> So.... How is the Auger bit storage going ?



Mine are still in the appropriate drill boxes.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

just go to harbor freight and get a cheap metal tool box. Less then $20


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bought the Craftsman 22" tool truck Box for $9.99 that was posted in this thread earlier. Worked great for my masonary bits. It seems very sturdy as well. Also says Made in USA on it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice! Looks perfect.

Next time you install a car charger or something like that, keep the foam that comes in the box and cut a piece for the bottom of that case. It will help stop the bits from rolling and clanking so much while driving.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a small 3 drawer vintage Craftsman tool cabinet for all my holemaking and frequently used tools in my van. It's worked well for several years now.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I have a small 3 drawer vintage Craftsman tool cabinet for all my holemaking and frequently used tools in my van. It's worked well for several years now.


I bet your work van smells like failed dreams and fornication.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> How about me? I'm funny right?
> 
> 
> 
> And don't say funny looking!!!! :vs_mad:


I would never say that. I would say you are one of the most handsome men on the face of the earth.....unlike me.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I bet your work van smells like failed dreams and fornication.


Failed dreams - definitely. Fornication - I'm not sure what that smells like


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I bet your work van smells like failed dreams and fornication.



I've driven a few vans that smell like dead hookers and vomit. :sad:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Mine are still in the appropriate drill boxes.


I kept all the blades for my Sawzall in the Sawzall box, all the bits/hole saws for the right angle drill in the right angle drill box, all the bits for the hammer drill in hammer drill box and all the bits/index box/unibits for the 3/8th hammer/drill in that box. 

What's up with all these guys and their stupid extra boxes for bits? WTF? :vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> I kept all the blades for my Sawzall in the Sawzall box, all the bits/hole saws for the right angle drill in the right angle drill box, all the bits for the hammer drill in hammer drill box and all the bits/index box/unibits for the 3/8th hammer/drill in that box.
> 
> What's up with all these guys and their stupid extra boxes for bits? WTF? :vs_mad:


I don't keep powertools in boxes. They take up too much space on the truck and require tool many trips to bring into service jobs.

I keep the tools out on the shelf for easy grabbing, the same with the bits. When I need them, I can fit the tool itself plus the blade/bits I will need into one of the trays, boxes, or bucket I am already bringing into the job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> I kept all the blades for my Sawzall in the Sawzall box, all the bits/hole saws for the right angle drill in the right angle drill box, all the bits for the hammer drill in hammer drill box and all the bits/index box/unibits for the 3/8th hammer/drill in that box.
> 
> What's up with all these guys and their stupid extra boxes for bits? WTF? :vs_mad:



That's kinda how I feel but I see their point.

None of the new cordless tools come with those style cases really. You have to get a box separately. At best you get a crappy little nylon bag that barely holds to tool, battery and charger.

All my corded tools have the bits or blades with them.

The cordless stuff all varies.




























No room in this box for augers:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't keep powertools in boxes. They take up too much space on the truck and require tool many trips to bring into service jobs.
> 
> I keep the tools out on the shelf for easy grabbing, the same with the bits. When I need them, I can fit the tool itself plus the blade/bits I will need into one of the trays, boxes, or bucket I am already bringing into the job.



Service is a beast of a different nature. Nothing like drilling out a house or an office for wiring.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Service is a beast of a different nature. Nothing like drilling out a house or an office for wiring.


Flyboy only does service work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Flyboy only does service work.



Yeah but he's been out of the physical end a long while.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Milwaukee doesn't sell cordless tools in those stupid plastic cases anymore, they wisely switched to bags (at least for combo kits) which can be used for other things.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah but he's been out of the physical end a long while.


I mean his guys.

Just to give an example, on one job I may put my oscillating tool, my drill, and my hacksaw into a 5 gallon bucket with all the batteries, bits, and blades I will need, and still have room for material in the bucket. If his service guys are carrying in 3 power tool boxes plus a material box, they are wasting time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I mean his guys.
> 
> Just to give an example, on one job I may put my oscillating tool, my drill, and my hacksaw into a 5 gallon bucket with all the batteries, bits, and blades I will need, and still have room for material in the bucket. If his service guys are carrying in 3 power tool boxes plus a material box, they are wasting time.



Oh you don't have to sell me bro.

I'm used to taking in just what I needed to get the job done, no extras.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I also pickup up the Craftsman truck box and was able to put a load of my auger bits in there. Thank you for the idea. I may get another. 

John


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MTW said:


> Failed dreams - definitely. Fornication - I'm not sure what that smells like


Then you’re not doing it right. :vs_laugh:


----------



## johnmcnuks (Mar 19, 2020)

You can also do *glass repair* on your glass doors or do replacement. They are very good to have for this purpose.


----------

